
Facebook handed maximum fine for data breach - jimnotgym
https://twitter.com/AllieHBNews/status/1016785548218961920?s=19
======
Rjevski
More info: [https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/10/17556778/facebook-
cambrid...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/10/17556778/facebook-cambridge-
analytica-fine-uk-information-commissioner)

